# 330 conibears



## trappinmaniac (Jan 18, 2007)

i am just wondering if anyone has some used 330 conibears that they would be willing to sell. i would preffer victors but am open to other traps as well. thanks in advance


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

iv'e got four 330 conibears (victors). what are they worth? i would have to ship them to you.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

trappinmaniac said:


> i would preffer victors but am open to other traps as well.


The style of trap you are referring to is a body trap. Most trap companies produce body traps but the name "Conibear" came from Oneida Victor which is what they called their body traps. Oneida Victor's body traps are well made and well worth the few extra dollars.


----------

